# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  NTC sustav učenja - SEMINAR

## Mrvna

http://ntc.mensa.hr/seminari

Možda ste već čuli/čitali o ovome programu koji se provodi kao pilot projekt u nekim vrtićima u Hrvatskoj (a kreće i u školu  :Very Happy:  u Dubrovniku) - u tom slučaju će vas jako veseliti mogućnost da odete na seminar. 

Ako ipak ne znate o čem se radi, odmah ovdje pročitati par tekstova i nadoknaditi! 

Seminar je za roditelje djece od 3 do 10 godina!

----------


## Teica

*Mrvna,* baš mi me zainteresirala!

Ideš na seminar?

----------


## Mrvna

Ja sam posve sigurno tamo  :Grin:  I u ulozi asistenta i u ulozi roditelja.

----------


## Mrvna

Jupi za Teicu koja će doći!

----------


## Idnom

Da ne otvaram novu temu, pitat ću ovdje.
Ima li netko čije dijete ide na NTC radionice? 
Vidim da se održavaju na 3 lokacije u ZG i djeca su raspoređena po dobi. Zanimala bi me iskustva i opis sto rade.

----------


## cipelica

Ide moja kćer( 4 osnovne). U školi su imali testiranje. 
Bila je dva puta po 90 min. Radili su neke igre riječima i igre za poticanje pamćenja.
E sad, ja ne vjerujem da se u 7 radionica može napraviti nešto čudesno.
Ona ima učiteljicu koja ne razumije, koja obožava djecu koja idu po tračnicama. Učiteljicu koja evo 4 godinu vidi samo probleme. A problemi su minorni. Ona se vrpolji, ona ne voli pisati od crte do crte, neuredna je, ako ju se stalno opominje gubi interes, ne želi 200 puta pisati 2+5, ne želi pisati takve zadaće..
Ali sve razumije i ako joj je zanimljivo pamti sve.. Npr..tri godine učiteljica joj daje zaključno 4 iz matematike a ona je u školu krenula tako što je  u glavi računala 156 + 279. Ali ne voli  beskrajne, dosadne zadaće, kao da osjeća fizičku bol što ih mora pisati. 
Meni se čini da bi uz radionice za djecu trebalo provoditi puuuno radionica za učiteljice. Žalim što sam pristala da ide u školu ranije. Jer da nisam,došla bi u ruke učiteljici od starije kćeri.

----------


## Idnom

Znaci uzeli su samo neku djecu na temelju testiranja? A sto je bio kriterij u testiranju? Darovitost?
Ovo na što sam ja naišla na webu je prijava za sve zainteresirane bez testiranja, naravno uz plaćanje. 
Jel se te vježbe rade za stolom ili u pokretu?

----------


## cipelica

Ako sam dobro shvatila u našoj školi postoje radionice za potencijalno darovitiju djecu ( ukupno 7)koje su besplatne i radionice za svu djecu koje se plaćaju( 15 radionica).Testirana su djeca iz svih razreda. Koji su kriteriji nemam pojma. Moja kći kaže da su u trećem razredu pisali neki jako lagan test. Od 4 linije razreda odabrali su njih 15.Ona ima smisla za matematiku. U drugim područjima nije tako jaka.
Na prvoj radionici su radili asocijacije a na drugoj pamćenje. Sve za stolom.
Što će biti nakon tih 7 radionica ne znam. Možda će time završiti ciklus. Možda tim besplatnim radionicama žele potaknuti malo darovitiju djecu da se uključe u daljni program koji bi se plaćao. Vidjet ćemo.

----------


## čokolada

> Ona ima učiteljicu koja ne razumije, koja obožava djecu koja idu po tračnicama. Učiteljicu koja evo 4 godinu vidi samo probleme. A problemi su minorni. Ona se vrpolji, ona ne voli pisati od crte do crte, neuredna je, ako ju se stalno opominje gubi interes, ne želi 200 puta pisati 2+5, ne želi pisati takve zadaće..
> Ali sve razumije i ako joj je zanimljivo pamti sve.. Npr..tri godine učiteljica joj daje zaključno 4 iz matematike a ona je u školu krenula tako što je  u glavi računala 156 + 279. Ali ne voli  beskrajne, dosadne zadaće, kao da osjeća fizičku bol što ih mora pisati. 
> Meni se čini da bi uz radionice za djecu trebalo provoditi puuuno radionica za učiteljice. Žalim što sam pristala da ide u školu ranije. Jer da nisam,došla bi u ruke učiteljici od starije kćeri.


cipelice, radiš li ti inače u školi ili sam nešto pobrkala?

ovo  što pišeš je tako žalosno. dođe čovjeku vrištati.

----------


## Idnom

Hvala puno na odgovoru!

----------

